# Prices for MX120 MX135 WOW!



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi:

I'm looking for a two wheel drive MX120 MX135 most are 4 wheel drive.

I find two pristine tractors on TractorHouse. I called them to ask price holly crap!

How accurate is tractor Data prices for brand new?

Dealer asking $57,500 for the MX120 it is a 1997.

TractorData for a 1999 is $49,000.

Dealer asking $62500 for the MX135it is a 1998

TractorData for a 1999 is $59,000.

Granted both tractors photos shows to be excellent shape.

I said I didn't expect to pay more than brand new. His response hard to find tractor and did you look at prices of new tractors today. What are the chances of this dealer paying the guy more than he payed for brand new?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

In all fairness the MX Maxxums have held their value very well, rivaling their Deere counterparts. But some of these TractorHouse prices seem to have been dreamt up while the people listing them were on pot. Back in ‘08 I bought my MX135 2wd with 14.9-46 duals and 12 front weights for $32,000. It had 3700 hours. You should be able to find a decent 2wd in the upper 20k range and a nice one will probably still be in the 30s. Watch out for nice ones that have been all slicked up. Jockeys know these are desirable tractors and I see some that look really nice but I bet they weren’t that way to begin with.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I believe those tractors, went to McCormick when CaseIH and New Holland merged. You might look there for a newer/better deal.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Also don't forget that all tractors pre-pollution add ons crap, fetch a big premium.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Let me guess, you called about the one at Burkholder Bros. Not a surprise.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Let me guess, you called about the one at Burkholder Bros. Not a surprise.


If I see a Burkholder, I don't even bother calling.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes that's who I called, now I know what to expect. Ya got to say the ones I called for are excellent units. But can't justify the cost. I'm not among the rich. If one had a lot of money they most likely would want a way newer tractor.

I'm going to watch how long they have them.

I can't believe the prices on tractor's selling at AuctiontTime.

I wonder if people are getting friends to bid up there items. Ya just have to wonder. Anyone buy from them?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I called on the 120 about 3 years ago so it's been there awhile.

As far as Auctiontime, I had the high bid on a tractor and before it ended I was out bid. I shrugged it off and saw it was listed again. I've had those same thoughts when several 'no reserves' get listed over and over, that makes you wonder.

I know some have had success but I haven't ever had the winning bid.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow! If you called on the 120 three years ago and they still have it. What in the world are they thinking????? It's not always the best to just let stuff sit. That develops problems in it self. Interesting how some people think.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a tractor on auctiontime last week. I watch it a lot and most stuff sells higher than I expect considering the ag markets and occasionally I do see something reappear which is definitely against their rules but there isn’t much you can do about it, at least not that I’m aware of


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I know of 2 guys that bought tractors from Burkholder and both said they couldn't believe how nice they were. One was a TW 20 4wd and the other was a Case 5240 . Both had been gone through from stem to stern and have not had a single issue with either.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I bought a tractor on auctiontime last week. I watch it a lot and most stuff sells higher than I expect considering the ag markets and occasionally I do see something reappear which is definitely against their rules but there isn't much you can do about it, at least not that I'm aware of


Congrats on your new toy. Did you get it yet? Did you buy sight unseen?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

leeave96 said:


> *I believe those tractors, went to McCormick when CaseIH and New Holland merged.* You might look there for a newer/better deal.
> 
> Good luck,
> Bill


This is correct, the CIH MX Maxxum became the McCormick MTX. A few minor changes initially and the Mc engines are Perkins or Iveco instead of CDC. In an interesting twist, the Russian truck maker Kamaz has acquired the rights to build this design from McCormick.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Let me guess, you called about the one at Burkholder Bros. Not a surprise.


So what is the deal with Burkholder bros? I've seen a 2wd mx 150 with 1200 hrs that I've been curious about. Makes me wonder how a tractor that old can be that low houred. I'd rather find a mfwd 150 or 170 to put a loader on but I'm sure I could find use for a 2wd if its nice.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

IHCman said:


> So what is the deal with Burkholder bros? I've seen a 2wd mx 150 with 1200 hrs that I've been curious about. Makes me wonder how a tractor that old can be that low houred. I'd rather find a mfwd 150 or 170 to put a loader on but I'm sure I could find use for a 2wd if its nice.


They have nice stuff and they charge accordingly.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

TORCH said:


> Congrats on your new toy. Did you get it yet? Did you buy sight unseen?


Nope. Yep. They provided plenty of pictures and video.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IHCman said:


> So what is the deal with Burkholder bros? I've seen a 2wd mx 150 with 1200 hrs that I've been curious about. Makes me wonder how a tractor that old can be that low houred. I'd rather find a mfwd 150 or 170 to put a loader on but I'm sure I could find use for a 2wd if its nice.


Went up there to look at a Ford, can't remember which model, it was about 120HP, 4WD. It was clean beyond belief. They really went through it and fixed everything.

I'm in the process of selling a tractor and replacing with something that fits my needs a little better. I also can't believe some of the prices I'm seeing. Found a really nice TS135A, but it was gone by the time I called. Seems like an "average deal" has now become a "great deal". I am looking for ~130HP, cab, 4WD, loader, full power shift, under 3000hrs and front/cab suspension for my crappy fields for ~ 40k. 
Almost impossible to find.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/33007383/2007-new-holland-ts135a

Have you tried Lu Lin Farms, or MM Weaver? They are good people.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

My FIL just got a MX120, traded a JD4050 for it even. Similar hours, the MX was much newer but the tires and general condition weren't quite as good. I think it was around a $30k transaction had it be a cash deal. Equipment holds value well though. You can't compare to what it cost when it was new, but rather what a brand new equivalent machine would run. It's a business purchase, not an emotional one. A new MX125 base MSRP is nearly $120k. So if someone has taken good care of an older machine and it's still lower on miles or fully and properly restored... it make sense that it's worth nearly 50% of new since it can do the same job generally speaking.


----------

